# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Văn hóa cafe đặc biệt ở Áo

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Có dịp đến thủ đô của nước Áo nhất định bạn phải đi uống cà phê. Quán cà phê ở Wien là một trong những truyền thống văn hóa độc đáo hiếm thấy trên thế giới...

Vào cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20, nhiều quán cà phê ở Wien đã là nơi lui tới của giới văn nghệ sĩ và khoa học gia. Nhiều nhà văn đã sáng tác ngay trong quán cà phê, tạo nên dòng văn học mà ngày nay người ta gọi là "dòng văn học cà phê" và những nhà văn đó được gọi là "nhà văn quán cà phê".

*Wien nguyên thủy*

Vào quán có thể gọi một ly "Kleiner Brauner", một ly nâu nhỏ, là loại cà phê đậm đặc tương tự như espresso có thêm kem sữa hoặc dùng thử một ly "Melange" pha nửa cà phê nửa sữa. Món uống "đặc sản" trong quán cà phê Wien là "Einspänner", một ly cà phê đen lớn, có kem sữa và rắc đường mịn như bột ở phía trên.



Quán cà phê Central
Ly cà phê sẽ được mang ra trên một cái khay bằng bạc có thêm một ly nước lọc, trên đó có một cái muỗng, người phục vụ không hề chào mời dùng thêm bánh ngọt nhưng anh ta sẽ có mặt khi bạn cần thêm một ly nước hoặc khi bạn vừa thốt lên một câu "Xin lỗi!" lịch sự.

Có thể ngồi hằng giờ trong một quán cà phê ở Wien để đọc báo dưới ánh sáng vàng của những chiếc đèn treo trên trần, trong tiếng lách cách của bàn bida, tiếng rì rầm nho nhỏ của những người khách, tiếng kêu xì xì của những chiếc máy pha cà phê và trong mùi hương kín đáo của cà phê, thuốc lá và nước hoa.

Một quán cà phê Wien nguyên thủy phải như vậy, nơi lui tới của những người "cần xã hội để cô đơn", nơi của những người "phải giết thời gian để đừng bị nó giết chết" như nhà văn, dịch giả Alfred Polgar (1873-1955) đã từng nói. Bàn về quán cà phê Central trong quận 1 của Wien, ông cũng đã từng nói rằng đó là "một thế giới quan mà nội dung thầm kín nhất là không nhìn ra thế giới".

*Tinh hoa Wien*

Thật ra thì người ta có thể nhìn được nhiều thứ trong quán Central đã được phục hồi. Gần như không một quán cà phê nào khác ở Wien lại lộng lẫy hơn: trần vòm nhọn cao có bích họa trang trí, cột bằng đá hoa cương, đèn treo sang trọng, băng ghế được bọc vải hồng với nhiều đường nét trang trí, góc ngồi nhỏ với những cửa sổ để quan sát và ở cửa ra vào là bức tượng của nhà văn Peter Altenberg (1859-1919) - người khai địa chỉ của quán cà phê này làm địa chỉ cư ngụ chính thức - bằng giấy bồi.



Tượng nhà văn Peter Altenberg trong quán cà phê Central
Cuối thế kỷ 19, khoảng thời gian được gọi là fin de siècle, cà phê Central là nơi gặp gỡ của giới tinh hoa Wien. Ở đây có đến 250 tờ báo bằng 22 thứ tiếng. Karl Kraus (1874-1936), một trong những nhà văn và nhà báo người Áo nổi tiếng nhất của thế kỷ 20, đã có ý tưởng cho nhiều tiểu luận sắc bén tại đây, nhà văn Franz Kafka (1883-1924) đã thảo luận về triết học cùng người bạn của ông là nhà văn Max Brod (1884-1968) và Leon Trotsky cũng là một người khách đánh cờ quen thuộc, nhưng dưới tên trong khai sinh của ông.

Tất cả những cái đó đã qua lâu lắm rồi, giới văn sĩ thời nay đã chuyển sang quán cà phê Bräunerhof (số 2 Stallburggasse trong quận 1), nơi nhà văn Thomas Bernhard (1931-1989) đã là khách quen thuộc. Đến cà phê Central ngày nay chủ yếu là khách du lịch. Họ gọi to "à" và "ồ" rồi bấm máy ảnh số và chăm chú lật những quyển sách hướng dẫn du lịch thay vì đọc báo.

Số phận quán cà phê Griensteidl ở tại Michaelerplatz đối diện với cung điện hoàng đế cũng vậy. Đây là nơi nhà văn người Áo-Do Thái Theodor Herzl (1860-1904) phác thảo tác phẩm Nhà nước Do Thái nổi tiếng. "Cà phê hoang tưởng" là tên gọi châm biếm thời đó cho cái quán cà phê của nghệ sĩ này, nơi lui tới của Arthur Schnitzler (1862-1931) và Hugo von Hofmannsthal (1874-1929), những nhà văn đại diện cho Wiener Moderne - phong trào văn học hiện đại Wien, cũng như của các nhà soạn nhạc Hugo Wolf (1860-1903) và Arnold Schönberg (1874-1951).

Khi quán cà phê Griensteidl cổ xưa trong dinh Dietrichstei bị giật sập năm 1897, nhà văn Karl Kraus đã than vãn rằng: "Nền văn học của chúng ta đang đối mặt với một thời kỳ vô gia cư, dòng chỉ sản xuất thơ văn đã bị cắt đứt một cách tàn nhẫn". Nói rồi ông, cũng như nhiều người khác, "dọn nhà" sang quán Central. Bây giờ vào quán Griensteidl mới tái khai trương năm 1990, nhiều du khách đã bị bàn ghế trông có vẻ cũ kỹ đánh lừa. Quán cà phê Museum (số 6 Friedrichstraße thuộc quận 1) cũng vậy.

Khai trương năm 1899, quán này đã là nơi lui tới thường xuyên của các nhà văn Franz Werfel (1890-1945), Robert Musil (1880-1942), Hermann Broch (1886-1951), Georg Trakl (1887-1914) và Elias Canetti (1905-1994), của họa sĩ Gustav Klimt (1862-1918) và nhiều nghệ sĩ khác thuộc nhóm Ly khai Wien, là nhóm đã tạo một phong cách riêng biệt của tân nghệ thuật. Quán được xây lại năm 1930, thời gian gần đây trang trí bên trong đã được phục hồi theo phiên bản nguyên thủy của kiến trúc sư Adolf Loos (1870-1933) nổi tiếng.

Chỉ có điều là thời nay đường nét đơn giản của kiến trúc sư Loos không còn mang tính cách mạng nhiều như ngày xưa nữa, thời mà Hoàng đế Franz Josef đã phải cho đóng ván che kín những cánh cửa sổ của cung điện nhìn xuống Michaelerplatz để không phải nhìn thấy một ngôi nhà do kiến trúc sư Loos xây. Những người khách quen của cà phê Museum thường hay nhớ đến trang bị nội thất mang tính viễn tưởng thời thập niên 1930 của nhà thiết kế và kiến trúc sư Josef Zotti (1882-1953), cả những chiếc ghế ngồi không thoải mái và người phục vụ bẳn tính đến mức đã trở thành huyền thoại nữa.



Nhà Loss, ngôi nhà gây sốc ngay trong trung tâm Wien. Hoàng đế Franz Josef đã cho đóng ván che kín những cửa sổ của cung điện nhìn ra ngôi nhà này và từ đấy cho đến cuối đời không bao giờ dùng lối vào cung điện ở Michaelerplatz nữa để không phải nhìn thấy "căn nhà kinh tởm" này
Chúng đã được mang vào viện bảo tàng năm 2003. Ít ra thì có thể tham quan bàn ghế trong Viện bảo tàng Hofmobilien và người phục vụ cáu gắt thì cũng có ở nhiều nơi khác. Ngày nay, người hoài cổ nên đến Diglas (số 10 đường Wollzeile quận 1), nơi còn có những món đồ ngọt tuyệt diệu nhất của Wien. Trong cà phê Sperl (số 11 Gumpendorfer Straße thuộc quận 6), cũng đã là nơi lui tới của nhiều nghệ sĩ thuộc nhóm Ly khai Wien, gần như tất cả đều như cũ, và việc cấm sử dụng mobile cũng mang lại sự yên tịnh dễ chịu. Thay vào đó người ta có thể lướt web không dây: truyền thống và hiện đại không nhất thiết phải cắn nhau. Cũng cổ xưa tuyệt vời như vậy là cà phê Eiles ở số 2, Josefstädterstraße trong quận 8.

Đứng hàng đầu trong số các quán cà phê huyền thoại của Wien vẫn là Hawelka. Năm 1958 nhà thơ, nhà văn H. C. Artmann (1921-2000) đã gọi cái quán tối tăm đầy khói thuốc lá trong ngõ mang tên Dorotheergasse (quận 1) là "quán cà phê đẹp nhất". Lúc đó, Hawelka đã có gần 20 năm và được nhiều văn nghệ sĩ ưa thích vì chưa từng sửa chữa lần nào. Và đến tận ngày nay, tất cả đều như ngày xưa với băng ghế đỏ, bàn đá hoa cương, khay mạ nickel...



Quán cà phê Hawelka
Bà Josefine Hawelka đã khéo léo sắp xếp khách ngồi để cho nhiều con tim cô đơn tìm đến với nhau. Cùng với chồng là Leopold Hawelka dẫn dắt quán cà phê suốt 66 năm trời, lúc bà qua đời năm 2005, tất cả các tờ báo tại Wien đều đồng loạt đăng tin này trên trang nhất: Một phần lịch sử văn hóa Wien đã mất.

Cho đến ngày nay, ông chủ quán Leopold vẫn ngồi chào khách đến ngay tại lối ra vào, dù ông đã gần 100 tuổi. Hiện người cháu Amir đang tiếp tục làm loại bánh Buchteln huyền thoại của cố bà chủ Josefine, cũng là người sẽ tiếp nhận quán cà phê này. Tức là du khách vẫn có thể tiếp tục đến đây để tìm "người khỏa thân trong Hawelka", cho đến nay hình tượng này chỉ có trong bài hát Jo, schau năm 1976 của Georg Danzer (1946-2007) mà thôi.

_Phan Ba_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Toàn các nhà văn ghé đến thì chắc quán cà phê là có nét đăc trưng độc đáo rồi
Không khí tuyệt thật đấy

----------


## Mituot

Wien kiến trúc nhìn đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Nhìn như cung điện vậy

----------


## sunoi

:cuoi1:  Hehe uống cafe ven đường hà nội cũng k thua kém

----------


## showluo

Tượng nhà văn Peter Altenberg mà nhìn thật  :cuoi1: 
Độc đáo thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình thích những quán cafe mang phong cách châu Âu
nó có chút cổ điển và lãng mạn

----------

